# Orbea Website finally online



## unobtainium (Feb 28, 2005)

Except for an inability to see who the US dealers are, the website is finally operating.


----------



## cking17 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Was it ever down?*



unobtainium said:


> Except for an inability to see who the US dealers are, the website is finally operating.


Normally the Orbea Spain and USA sites have been pretty reliable (meaning they're usually online). They have been busy with a site redesign for the USA site and we will surely be happy to see a better Pro Shop section in the spring of '06. Hopefully they'll have much more in the way of jerseys, clothing and other schwag than the old site did.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

unobtainium said:


> Except for an inability to see who the US dealers are, the website is finally operating.


I think you navigated it incorrectly:

http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?layout=dealersearch


----------

